# Whoopsie!



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

I did fall'd over :blush2:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww how cute is that pic!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

aww my god, bless, thats so cute :thumbsup:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love it when they lay like that. George does this a lot, he kind of stretches forward on the kitchen floor and lets his back feet slide out behind him.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bless!!!! xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for your lovely comments guys.



Kammie said:


> I love it when they lay like that. George does this a lot, he kind of stretches forward on the kitchen floor and lets his back feet slide out behind him.


All 4 of my lops do that, I think they look like furry slugs it is soo cute :001_wub:


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the 'slapped out' bunny piccie!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww, I love when they lay like that! Kara lays like that every so often!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Love this photo!!! how cute!! i never seem to be able to get snap shots like this


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww that just bought one mutha smile to my face


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> Love this photo!!! how cute!! i never seem to be able to get snap shots like this


Rini proper throws herself onto her back with her legs in the air when she's relaxing in her cage and I wish that I could take a photo XD one day she stayed like that for ages but I didnt have a camera, yesturday when I DID have a camera she did it but only stayed like that for a second XD lol I'm sure they do it on purpose!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

This should be on the bunnies chilling out thread, and if there was a comp for the most chilled out, this one would certainly win!



B3rnie said:


> I did fall'd over :blush2:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh how cute!!! that pic has really cheered me up


----------

